# Corn and Soybean crop



## jtrekhunt (Aug 24, 2004)

The crops in Packer land are a couple of weeks behind. The north has had some killing frosts. Many farmers will be chopping corn for cattle feed. Whats the status of ND farm crops in Logan County and surrounding areas?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

j, the most detailed report would be from NDSU Extension. However most rowcrop is 3-4 weeks behind normal. In Barnes County it is doubtful that the corn will dry below 30% moisture, which means even if it matures, it will be combined as late as possible, maybe even next spring. The beans don't look as bad. Might be a lot of birds in that standing corn-hard to get at 'em.


----------

